# 220V powerstrip



## cpd62 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,
I've only ever had one 220V machine in my garage and am about to add another.  I'd rather not plug and unplug to my only extension cord.  I only have one 220V 20A receptacle on the wall in the garage.  Are there power-strips that you all would recommend for this?  The ones I've found seem geared toward European conversion/adapters when people travel.

Thanks and sorry if this is such a simple question.

Christian


----------



## Ray C (Sep 3, 2013)

I wouldn't hold my breath on finding one commercially...

You could probably make something with these 6-20 type receptacles or possibly the box-mounted version.  http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=rel&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

Of course, you might be limited to operating one machine at a time.


Ray


----------



## cdhknives (Sep 3, 2013)

I would get another outlet identical to the current one and parallel it in on the same circuit...though adding a second outlet on its own circuit breaker would be the ideal solution.  You would probably only be able to run one machine at a time without tripping the breaker, but it would stop the need to swap plugs when switching between machines.


----------



## CNC Dude (Sep 3, 2013)

Talking about 220V connection on our garages, other than asking a certified electrician, what is the best way of knowing these connections are up to code? Is there a pictorial guide you guys use, out there? A document writen with a century worth of law makers language is virtually useless to me, as each sentence has about one trillion words and it just becomes hard to follow their line of thought.


----------



## DaveD (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd just make one up from parts found at the Borg. Three nice cast aluminum boxes bolted together in a line with a strain relieved heavy duty cord coming out one end.

As to code, not to code, my philosophy is as long as the changes are safe I'll do them. If/when I sell the house I'll just tear out the questionable wiring if some inspector complains.

I have three 220v, 50 amp receptacles, plus a 10hp rotary phase converter all wired through conduit to one 50a, 2 pole breaker. It allows me to keep 2 welders, a plasma cutter and my metal lathe all plugged in at the same time. Obviously I can only run one at a time.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 3, 2013)

avayan said:


> Talking about 220V connection on our garages, other than asking a certified electrician, what is the best way of knowing these connections are up to code? ......



Avayan,

The NFP (formally NEC, I think I said that correct)  pretty much says one plug per circuit on two or more hot legs on a plug for any installation, home or commercial.  (This is my way of putting it)  But it also says it must have circuit protection based on wire gage or circular mills in area in size.  I'll have to do more reading into the code, but it doesn't say anything about how many plugs maximum you can have, even on 120 volts!  (NEC does say how far apart 120 volt plugs must be spaced)   They key here is amp capacity of the wire and circuit protection.

I have a 30 amp 220v circuit in my shop that has three L14-30 plugs wired into it.  As long as those three plugs are protected with a 30 amp breaker and wired up with at least 10 Ga. wire, I should be fine.  But I also know, I cannot run three machines at the same time that would have a total amp draw of 90 amps.  But I could run one machine at a time drawing 30 amps and be ok.  Or a combination of machines with a total amp capacity that doesn't exceed 30 amps.

It's totally safe for the home shop.  You definitely could not do this in a industrial shop.  And you don't tell your insurance company that you have a machine shop in the garage!  Most home inspectors and fire marshals don't care as long as the circuit is thermally protected and the correct wire size is used.


----------



## pestilence (Sep 3, 2013)

I used to work in a datacenter and we had 220 PDUs for switches when they didn't need to be plugged in directly to the sub-floor feed.

Here's an example.  It's a twist lock to four C19 outlets, but if you can find names of the exact connectors you need, I doubt it'll be much trouble to locate one for them.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Dell-PD...0-volts-4x-C19-J542N-/130973005671#vi-content


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 3, 2013)

Where I live in Alabama the only permit you need is for a septic tank. I build my shop and it has a 100 amp service i run my 10HP RPC on a 40 and circuit from there it goes to a GE 3 phase breaker panel.

I ran 10ga wire through 3/4" conduit to 3phase disconnects and I can run 5 machines at a time if I could.

Anyway what I'm trying to say just make it safe. Did I say I love  AL.

Paul


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 4, 2013)

Could you run your 220 line into a small breaker box and run your lines from there? You can just turn on the breaker to the machine you want to use. I have plugs on all my machines and outlets around the garage incase I want to move or add stuff. Plugging and unplugging isn't bad if you're the only one working in the shop. It's safer than taking the chance one of your buddies will start another machine and pop the breaker, causing you to crash a tool on the machine you're using.


----------

